
What happens to our food supply if American farmers can't farm? - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/31/business/food-supply-disruption-coronavirus-us/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
Demand has changed (restaurant and food service closures, etc.) so how much to
supply? Labor availability has changed, so how much to sow?

Plant less, prices go up. Plant more, but not enough labor for harvest,
fruit/veg rots in the field. Plant more, but distribution fails, it rots in
storage or in the truck.

More freezing and canning could buffer supply/demand and transport somewhat.

